# Worldmark Victoria on Victoria Island B.C. : cost of taxi from  Victoria airport to the resort?



## jerrybev (Nov 11, 2022)

hi
Planning a trip for next summer and will arrive at the  Victoria airport (YYJ) at 11;45 pm.   I hope taxis are running at midnight.   has anyone used a taxi form airport to the resort and can tell me what to expect to pay for two persons?
thank you
jerry whitfield


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 11, 2022)

I think you mean Vancouver Island.  ?

Have you considered Uber or Lyft? Chances are they'll get you where you need to go for less. We've used Lyft several times in Vancouver.  I"m sure Victoria rates would be similar.

Dave


----------



## jerrybev (Nov 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I think you mean Vancouver Island.  ?
> 
> Have you considered Uber or Lyft? Chances are they'll get you where you need to go for less. We've used Lyft several times in Vancouver.  I"m sure Victoria rates would be similar.
> 
> Dave


----------



## jerrybev (Nov 11, 2022)

hi
thanks for your reply.  Yes it is on Vancouver Island and we fly into airport YYJ which is code for Victoria I'ntl Airport


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 11, 2022)

You can check the rate on Uber or Lyft app then just don't order the ride.


----------



## leedaorg (Nov 14, 2022)

Suprisingly there’s no Uber or Lyft here yet. Kabu and Lucky to go are two small companies running at YYJ, not sure their availability. Usually there’s taxi at the airport, but you can call ahead for reservation. Victoria Taxi or Yellow cap or Blue bird. I think you will pay premium being late so I am not sure how much it will cost. Paid about $70 to downtown a couple years ago during the day, so it will be more than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 16, 2022)

I would think about renting a car. There are some nice drives in the area and worldmark has free parking. Although you can walk downtown from the resort there are alot of places to explore beyond the city if you do end up renting a vehicle.


----------



## jerrybev (Nov 16, 2022)

hi
thank you, we are only there one night and next day meet up with friends and depart.


----------



## lauramiddl (Nov 19, 2022)

I'm guessing around $70-80 canadian.  We took taxi from Sidney Port (near airport) to Worldmark in July and it was around that much.  It's surprisingly a long drive.


----------

